# Solution for brake problems RS3!



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Dear fellow RS drivers,

A lot of you unfortunately experience problems with the brakes on your RS (especially the RS3 8V). 
Despite Audi’s efforts to fix this problem they haven’t managed to do so. For that reason Luc and I started developing a solution ourselves. And we are happy to tell you the agony is finally over! After a period of extensive testing, fitting, reshaping and optimization there finally is a solution for the (thermal) brake problems.


*Fitment*
The developed set is available for the Audi RS3 (8V, 8V.2, 8P) and the TTRS (8S and 8J).

*Development*
We have been testing for a year in real life with multiple prototypes. Last week the finished air deflectors were tested on a dyno with road wind simulation to thermally validate this kit on a real RS. The results were above any expectations. A difference of 24-28% in disc temperature has been measured for multiple times.

*Test procedure*
We have been heating the brakes up for multiple times to peak temperatures: 290- 400°C. Then the brakes were left to cool with road wind simulation for 30sec @ 100km/h (1 side with air deflector, and the other side without any cooling; such as the RS3 8V and 8V.2, they have no air deflector whatsoever).











*
Orders*
We only have limited production facilities and already received over 20 orders. Therefore we would like to ask you to place pre-orders. That way we can manage the production and keep the waiting times to a minimum.
Pre-orders can be placed by sending a private message to me or replying in this topic.

*Specifications*
The deflectors are 3 dimensionally aero optimized in AutoCAD. They are being 3D printed out of PETG which is heat-, water-, salt- and road grime resistant. The set is tested up to >300km/h.









































The Audi RS cooling Kit includes:
1 Left air deflector
1 Right air deflector
1 set of attaching material
Installation instruction
Instruction to modify the OEM brake dust shields (for an even better effect of the scoops we recommend to modify the OEM brake dust shields as they are 100% closed for the RS3 8V, resulting in major heat issues)

And ofcourse a picture of the fitment of the prototype (the holes are not there anymore now that was just for the prototype)









The price for the complete kit is: € 229,-


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

phenyl85 said:


> Dear fellow RS drivers,
> 
> A lot of you unfortunately experience problems with the brakes on your RS (especially the RS3 8V).
> Despite Audi’s efforts to fix this problem they haven’t managed to do so. For that reason Luc and I started developing a solution ourselves. And we are happy to tell you the agony is finally over! After a period of extensive testing, fitting, reshaping and optimization there finally is a solution for the (thermal) brake problems.
> ...


For that price do the tie staps come included.........BAHHHH...HAAAAA AAHHHH


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

So here is my feedback on your home made product:

I was not aware of any overheating on the RS3s. The car suppose to be tested by a team of engineers at the Audi factory and I doubt that they would overheat. As far is the price? well.. 229 Euros is a lot of money for a shoe sole insert strapped by a 2 cents zip tie. I give you credit for your idea but you can go to home deport and buy a couple of cheap aluminum sheets and build yourself a pair for $20. You would probably need a small hammer, a vice and a drill.

Good luck with your product though... :thumbup:


----------



## phenyl85 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi 27turbocars, 

Probably you don't drive an Audi RS3 8V.
People driving a RS3 8V will probably know what I'm talking about concerning overheating brakes and warping of the discs.
I know multiple RS3 8V owners who already are using their 4th or 5th set of discs withing 20.000km.

The picture above is the prototype, the tie-wraps are not in that same place anymore in the final design. And besides Audi and Mercedes also use Tie-wraps in their own designs to tighten brake cooling.
Anyhow, I understand you think it is too expensive. You're not obligated to buy it if you prefer to make something yourself out of a aluminium sheet.

Just remember that when a piece of aluminium DOES come loose at around 280km/h it will rip your tires to shreds. A piece of plastic won't.
A lot of R&D went into finding the right angle and making multiple designs before I was able to achieve the cooling of 28%.

Especially people driving the RS3 well and also on the track will have benefits by this product I think. Not only me thinking it by the way because in the meanwhile while you've been writing your comment five people did sent me a message to order a set. Thank you for that.

Kind regards,

Mark.


P.S you can also buy completely new brakes for 2850 pounds if you think that's cheaper ;-) here: http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/audi-rs3-8v-ap-brake-solutions-for-front-and-rear.315974/

Also did some more testing today on the Grossglockner in Austria together with an Audi RS3 8V.
With cooling the discs were 41*C and the RS3 8V without cooling were 119*C.

After 20km's of downhill from the Grossglockner the temperature with cooling was 143*C and without cooling >250*C.


----------



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

27turbocars said:


> So here is my feedback on your home made product:
> 
> I was not aware of any overheating on the RS3s. The car suppose to be tested by a team of engineers at the Audi factory and I doubt that they would overheat. As far is the price? well.. 229 Euros is a lot of money for a shoe sole insert strapped by a 2 cents zip tie. I give you credit for your idea but you can go to home deport and buy a couple of cheap aluminum sheets and build yourself a pair for $20. You would probably need a small hammer, a vice and a drill.
> 
> Good luck with your product though... :thumbup:


The big problem with his price is that it seems each set are 3D printed which is ludicrously expensive. Silicone molding the masters and then casting in resin would drive the unit cost down to pennies. Too bad all his "r&d" went to other things besides manufacturing in quantity.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

phenyl85 said:


> Hi 27turbocars,
> 
> Probably you don't drive an Audi RS3 8V.
> People driving a RS3 8V will probably know what I'm talking about concerning overheating brakes and warping of the discs.
> ...


I am not going to hold you from achieving your goals. I don't have a RS3, I own a S3 8V which has a Stoptech ST40 kit and the 2 piece rotors (355MM or 14") not bad for a car that weights only 3400lbs. With your situation coming down from grossglockner on a 20km drive downhill I got to say it is the nature of the beast, look at the cars at lemans, they are glowing red, do any road course on a long circuit (2 or 2.5 miles or higher) and you will also get very hot brakes with warping. 

What you offer is a small bandage, the cooling helps a little bit but at the end of the day most cars are susceptible to heating bad under the same conditions(coming down from a 12000ft summit).
I was not aware of the RS3 oem rotors warping that easily, that is ****ty, they should work on a fix from the factory or develop a more advance metallurgic/foundry. People have used cheap home dryer flexible tubing for a few dollars with similar effects, sort of "home made " solution. 

I can see on the picture that you bent the splash shield outwards on the bottom, I simply removed mine because the splash shield was smaller than my rotors, I didn't want the extra hassle. Good luck either way.


----------

